# Hệ thống Điện > Board điều khiển khác >  Có ai chơi với bo control này chưa

## thucncvt

XIn chào cả nhà 
Tình hình là Em có bộ điều khiển này ,mà cùng 1 ruột như nhau thì phải nhưng tên tàu của nó nhiều model lắm 
có bác nào nghich chưa  cho em xin cái cảm nhận và đánh giá ứng dụng của nó 
-Theo quan sát sơ của em nó có họ hàng với CNC và cả PLC   nó dùng cho hàng loạt ,hay tiện CNC thì chắc cũng bá đạo 
Nó có thể điều khiển 6 trục đọc lập  và nội suy  G02 G03  có 24 cổng vào  ,và 10 cổng ra tự đinh nghĩa chức năng 
giao tiêp máy tinh  485A 485B USB 
 Các Bác xem cái cờ nhíp đển rõ hơn

----------


## CKD

Cái này thì chưa dùng, nhưng dùng cái tương tự SMC ạ

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Cái SMC này nhiêu $ vậy anh CKD? vậy là nó là controler thực thụ, thay thế mach3 luôn hả? anh đánh giá nó sao?

----------


## CKD

> Cái SMC này nhiêu $ vậy anh CKD? vậy là nó là controler thực thụ, thay thế mach3 luôn hả? anh đánh giá nó sao?


Đâu tầm 5 củ thì phải, mua lâu quá không nhớ  :Smile: .
Chưa có dùng nữa.. mua xong test run. Sau đó thì giang hồ mượn chuyền tay nhau đến giờ.. ai đang giữ không nhớ nữa. Cơ bản thì nó vẫn là CNC controller. Chạy 4 axis.

Đang tìm cái tương tự, nhưng có luôn chức năng toolpath review.

----------

daovandat0803

----------


## thucncvt

Bộ của bác CKD em cũng có chơi rồi 
 bộ này là cho máy CNC dạng DIY thôi chứ về  vận hành cũng kô phải là mạnh  
 - còn bộ này của em có cái hay dở của nó 
 Gửi bác xem cái manual  
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0g...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## CKD

Vậy nó khác nhau thế nào hả bác Thư? Tất nhiên mình không hỏi 4 trục & 6 trục?
Chưa có trải nghiệm nhiều nhưng test qua các tính năng của SMC thì.. thấy đủ dùng cho mấy trò CNC đơn giản. Có thể MOD lại để làm thành hệ điều khiển cho máy tự động. Tuy vụ mở rộng này không mạnh như Mach3, nhưng cũng tạm tạm.

Riêng vụ nhỏ gọn, không bị virus là thấy khoái hơn Mach3 roài. Load file nhanh bla bla  :Smile: 

Qua mấy con đã vọc mà mổ bụng thì thấy đa phần ARM + FPGA, nhìn chung là phần cứng na ná giống nhau.

China còn thấy thằng ADTech có rất nhiều version CNC Controller, cho tiện phay tùm lum, cả plasma nữa. Giá khá cao so với mấy thằng khác.
Những thằng khác có bề ngoài tương tự ADTech cũng nhiều, giá mềm hơn nhiều. Chưa trải nghiệm nên không biết tụi nó có clone nhau không  :Smile: .

----------


## cuong

em mới gọi điện cho SMC cái controller này hình như hổng bán nữa mà bán loại 16t lận thôi, tậu card v5, hay mach3 cho gọn

----------

